# Irrational Dislikes



## head_ed

What pisses you off, no matter how trivial?

Me, I hate it when people who don't put stamps on envelopes straight...

... sad but true...


----------



## NickP

The person driving in front who has their head tilted at a strange angle.
Sit upright you fuckwit!!


----------



## NickP

and when you get near the bottom of cereal packets and the flakes are all broken up and small 

Throw it away and start a new one......

same goes for fruit juice containers....don't like it when it gets near the bottom


----------



## p4ul

Being the forth person in a thread of a discussion forum topic. Now that sux.


----------



## coupe-sport

dodgy photoshop lens flare effect

see example


----------



## NickP

:-[ :'(

It was just because it was soooo shiney....honest :


----------



## coupe-sport

8)


----------



## NickP

8)


----------



## Steve_Mc

People who read out central London phone numbers as "0207...pause....555 xxxx"

when it should be "020...pause...7555 xxx"

Get the pause in the right place for fucks sake.


----------



## NickP

I must admit I do that! :-X


----------



## pas_55

Multi-national companies who do not return your e-mails.Whats the fucking point??


----------



## pas_55

Oh! and people in wheel-chairs who wear trainers whats that all about??


----------



## Steve_Mc

> Oh! and people in wheel-chairs who wear trainers whats that all about??


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## garyc

_whispers:_ _"Robbie Williams' mere existence on the planet, mud flaps, plus pineapple on pizzas"_ 
No correlation


----------



## p4ul

Yeah - Who'd EVER think of putting pinapple of pizza?! Same person probably puts hatstands on trees, or the single glove on railings, or a solitary shoe on the top of a bus stand.

Also cats who drill for oil.


----------



## coupe-sport

>


doh!


----------



## scoTTy

Pedestrians who do U turns without indicating or moving to the side.


----------



## Wolverine

People who justify small dogs


----------



## Wolverine

Cheese and Onion crisps in blue packets! Only GREEN is correct!


----------



## garyc

> Cheese and Onion crisps in blue packets! Only GREEN is correct!


this is so true. i remember smiths. green is the natural plumage of ches and onion.

but they taste vile anyway.


----------



## jampott

I have an irrational dislike of irrational dislikes......

apostrophe's in the wrong place's are my bigg'est......


----------



## vagman

Citroen Xsaras, get outta my way you fucking knobcheese arsehole.


----------



## nutts

4 door Pug 306 owners who do "U" turns in front of you at 7.30 in a morning... pics to follow :'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## pas_55

The Brummie accent


----------



## PaulS

Diplomatic car number plates, the ones that look like this:










WTF is the lettering style slightly different to normal numberplates? Is normal lettering not good enough for Diplomats? _They can have fancy fonts on their number plates, but we can't _ Â 

Really annoys me. Anybody know the reason why?


----------



## BreTT

> Really annoys me. Anybody know the reason why?


No, but hop up onto my couch and tell me about your childhood? Â


----------



## PaulS

> No, but hop up onto my couch and tell me about your childhood? Â


LOL!

If you were a good looking woman, I'd probably take up that offer Â 

Just incase you are confused:



> Really annoys me that. Anybody know the reason why ..... diplomats are allowed fancy fonts on their cars? Â :


I have a rational dislike aswell.

Work. Fullstop.


----------



## BreTT

> LOL!
> 
> If you were a good looking woman, I'd probably take up that offer Â
> 
> Just incase your confused:
> 
> I have a rational dislike aswell.
> 
> Work. Fullstop.


I have been known to wear a kilt but I think I'll have to admit to not actually being a woman. Beauty, thankfully, is in the eye of the beholder.... 

My irrational dislike? Caravans! Wish I had a RPG for each and every one of them!


----------



## Guest

> LOL!
> 
> If you were a good looking woman, I'd probably take up that offer Â
> 
> Just incase your confused:
> 
> I have a rational dislike aswell.
> 
> Work. Fullstop.


Shouldn't that be " you're" ? :-*


----------



## jgoodman00

> People who read out central London phone numbers as "0207...pause....555 xxxx"
> 
> when it should be "020...pause...7555 xxx"
> 
> Get the pause in the right place for fucks sake.


I always do it. If I am not mistaken, 0207 is inner london, & 0208 is outer london (?). If this is the case, the the first 4 digits are the area code & in my mind should be read out as a group...


----------



## jgoodman00

I also dont like Heinz Spagetti, but I do like Heinz Spagetti Hoops, even though they basically the same.

And people who leave the top off the toothpaste, so it dries out. Ewww....


----------



## Steve_Mc

> I always do it. If I am not mistaken, 0207 is inner london, & 0208 is outer london (?). If this is the case, the the first 4 digits are the area code & in my mind should be read out as a group...


Incorrect. The code for London is 020. Fuckwit ;D


----------



## PaulS

> Shouldn't that be " you're" ? :-*


OMG, your absolutely right! I'm genuinely embarrassed... I'll correct it for you Â  

BreTT wrote


> My irrational dislike? Caravans! Wish I had a RPG for each and every one of them! Â


That's not irrational, it's perfectly normal. Caravans are only fit for Pikeys.


----------



## Silversea

Continuous fucking pop-ups on what used to be a great source of relaxation......Jae, PLEASE do something about this once and for all as this is now beyond a joke.IMHO of course. :-/


----------



## BreTT

> Continuous fucking pop-ups on what used to be a great source of relaxation......Jae, PLEASE do something about this once and for all as this is now beyond a joke.IMHO of course. :-/


Unless there is some way of making each pop-up come with a naked lady (or man) of your choice?


----------



## Silversea

A pop up is still a pop up..... I'd rather have none at all...no other Audi site or any other forum that I use has to use them and they are not as big as this one.
As I have said this is now beyond a joke it really is.


----------



## jgoodman00

> Incorrect. The code for London is 020. Fuckwit Â ;D


lol, ok.

But does the 7 signify inner & outer london?


----------



## vernan

Any onomatopoiec word for eating: munch, gulp, scoff etc

The Sun is the worst:

"Thick Sun reader Bert Prole MUNCHED his way through fifteen sausage rolls yesterday and then GULPED down 12 pints of beer"


----------



## Ruffles

Actually, I hate it when people criticise the way I group the digits in telephone numbers. Â The grouping is my aide memoire and my own business.

I dislike the old fashioned way of putting an optional zero in brackets in a telephone number on letterheads and business cards.

The incorrect use of the apostrophe also get's my goat.

I have an intense dislike of anyone enforcing traffic and parking regulations but that one's not irrational.


----------



## ccc

Being addressed as 'madam' in shops and on the phone. I suppose 'sir' might be worse.


----------



## jgoodman00

> I have an intense dislike of anyone enforcing traffic and parking regulations but that one's not irrational.


Some traffic regulations are useful, such as not driving through red-lights  .

I think I know where your coming from though


----------



## jam

people who pull over at the side of the road who are obviously looking for the right house to pull up to but they crawl along at the side of the road at 2mph

wankers!

cheers

James


----------



## Ruffles

> Some traffic regulations are useful, such as not driving through red-lights


I realise that my comments were ambiguous.

My dislike is not for the regulations but for the people enforcing them.


----------



## pas_55

Drivers who when turning left move over to the right(& the opposite of course)


----------



## Wolverine

> Drivers who when turning left move over to the right(& the opposite of course)


Particularly those in articulated lorries? :


----------



## nutts

During a BJ, women that pull away before I've COMPLETELY FUCKING finished.....


----------



## t7

Green sweets


----------



## phil

> During a BJ, women that pull away before I've COMPLETELY FUCKING finished.....


Can't you just hold her head?


----------



## garyc

"Whip some skull on me bitch!", may work.


----------



## nutts

Ah, so that's the way you manage it with Mrs C, Gary  ;D



> "Whip some skull on me bitch!", may work.


----------



## jampott

NuTTs, why the fuck do you insist on putting what you are quoting BENEATH your own answer?

I have to put in EFFORT to find out what you are replying to, and this simply won't do......



> Ah, so that's the way you manage it with Mrs C, Gary  ;D


----------



## garyc

I think it's symbolic, as in he may feel that it is beneath him. Or it may just be bollacks. 



> NuTTs, why the fuck do you insist on putting what you are quoting BENEATH your own answer?
> 
> I have to put in EFFORT to find out what you are replying to, and this simply won't do......


----------



## nutts

Industry std method of replying...... of course if you want me to change it, then I'll modify by emails from now on and make the most recent post at the bottom of the page : :


----------



## nutts

Also, it wouldn't do for us to all be the same now, would it?

Imagine if I liked what you like and you like what I like..... : boring? umm probably.......


----------



## jampott

Industry standard via sheer laziness and Microsoft intervention I'm afraid....

Just try doing that on any of the usenet newsgroups and you'll understand the meaning of the word "flame"


----------



## nutts

Common sense to me mate!

Who wants to scroll to the bottom of the page to see the latest info? Not me. So I'll keep my reply at the top and if you or anyone else doesn't like it, well tough shit. ;D


----------



## jampott

Then don't bother quoting stuff? Because the posts don't make sense if the quote is under your reply. Its only email where people do that, and then only out of laziness.

For people who want to pick up a conversation mid-thread such as on a forum or usenet, the "normal" thing to do would be to write your reply AFTER the text you quote - then it makes sense when people come to read it....

You wouldn't try and have a conversation back to front, so why the fuck is it OK to do it with text?


----------



## nutts

It's not back to front (as I see it). I do NOT want to start reading if I have already read it previously, so I add the latest info to the top. Easier that way mate. So I won't stop using quotes and will continue adding them underneath.  ;D

Boring world if everyone did the same thing, I think.


----------



## jampott

> Who wants to scroll to the bottom of the page to see the latest info?


Erm.... so everyone's posts appear on the first page of each thread for you do they? Not for me - I have to read them in order..... and the latest posts appear at the bottom of the page!


----------



## nutts

Unfortunately an individual post is not as structured as a thread, so in an individual post situation, I will continue adding them above the quote. Nuff said mate.... you won't change my mind, but you can buy me a pint at Burghley ;D


----------



## jampott

> I do NOT want to start reading if I have already read it previously


then why are you quoting? because you are getting people to read what has already been written!


----------



## nutts

Because I'm replying in context and more than occasionally these threads descend into a mire of incomprehensible ramblings by a couple of old timers ;D

Oh and I'll leave the quote off this one  ;D

Anyway you buying me a pint at Burghley or not ;D


----------



## jampott

I owe you a pint for something do I?


----------



## nutts

> I owe you a pint for something do I?


For winning this discussion, *this time *.....

PS I'll do "anything" for a pint ;D


----------



## jampott

sorry, are you trying to tell me *you* have won the discussion, or that *I* have?

"anything" for a pint? god you must be desparate


----------



## nutts

At the end of the day the discussion meant nothing really. So to give something up that meant nothing for a pint....

Oh ffs who gives a toss? I certainly don't. I'm trying to chill and be nice today and I have had a massively shit day. One of the worst!

So just sodding ignore me!


----------



## jampott

? ? ?

Are you NuTTs?


----------



## tt500

NuTTs


> At the end of the day


IT REALLY PISSES ME OFF PEOPLE WHO SAY "AT THE END OF THE DAY"!

Why do you say it. Completely and utterley pointless. At the end of the day if you can't come up with a better GAP filler than that then you should go back to English School. 

...and people who finish a sentence with...SO, and then don't say anything else!!! Aggghhhhhh

So.......???

NuTTs


> At the end of the day


BTW, Does it really matter where the bloody quote is? Its pretty obvious the blue box refers to the previous reply.

When you are watching Porn (not that I do) do you always look at the face first  ;D

NuTTs


> At the end of the day


----------



## nutts

At the end of the day, who cares what you think! : ;D

Oh and you're right about the porn! Not quite sure it fits as an analogy though..... 



> NuTTs
> 
> IT REALLY PISSES ME OFF PEOPLE WHO SAY "AT THE END OF THE DAY"!
> 
> Why do you say it. Completely and utterley pointless. At the end of the day if you can't come up with a better GAP filler than that then you should go back to English School.
> 
> ...and people who finish a sentence with...SO, and then don't say anything else!!! Aggghhhhhh
> 
> So.......???
> 
> NuTTs
> 
> BTW, Does it really matter where the bloody quote is? Its pretty obvious the blue box refers to the previous reply.
> 
> When you are watching Porn (not that I do) do you always look at the face first  ;D
> 
> NuTTs


----------



## tt500

At the end of the day....you owe me a pint mate cause I'm right about stupid cliches such as 'At the End of the Day', pointless. And I don't care what you think either.  chill out, I'm kidding!

Hope you managed to sort your car out though, that fucking bastard wants a good kicking.


----------



## FooK

At the end of the day, it gets dark.....but, on the other hand you have five fingers? 
So...


----------



## jampott

> on the other hand you have five fingers?


Freak!!


----------



## FooK

Ok, ok.... four fingers and a thumb.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Picky bastard!


----------



## ccc

> Ok, ok.... four fingers and a thumb.[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Is that digitist? Should I report you, or am I on the wrong thread?


----------



## FooK

Apologies, I do hope I have not offended anyone who is digitally deficient?


----------



## tt500

At the end of the day who gives a toss, and this thread is annoying me, and i'm annoying myself cause i should be working.

BTW People who think they are clever using complicated Acronyms IMHO should remember there are a lot of NEWBIES joining who don't know what something means. Still getting the...What does TT stand for...DSG, LOL, ROFLMHO, BTW, IMHO etc

I get asked all the time by others.

RSVP/PDQ

TA

Si


----------



## phil

So what _does_ TT stand for?


----------



## tt500

Total Tosser, my mate with a 911 calls it


----------



## Wolverine

> So what _does_ TT stand for?


My guess is it's some reference to the Isle of Man TT (Tourist Trophy), but I'm happy to be corrected


----------



## tt500

WolfMan you are Correct ;D


----------



## jampott

No he isn't.

This topic comes up with strange regularity....

Go read "The TT Story" and you'll see where it comes from....


----------



## Wolverine

> No he isn't.
> 
> This topic comes up with strange regularity....
> 
> Go read "The TT Story" and you'll see where it comes from....


JampoTT, can you please enlighten us?


----------



## scoTTy

You can either believe "The TT Story" or you can believe the "International Dealer and Salesperson training Program" CD that I bought at Ingolstadt.

See below for screen shot.

Tim -


----------

